#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-16
<tenach> Allo.
<meonkeys> howdy
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-06-10
<LantzR> Hiya
<thefinn93> hai ther
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-06-11
<valorie> any of y'all involved in UOS this go-around?
<valorie> I've listened to a couple of sessions, and participated in one of the hangouts
<valorie> I still miss UDS, but this is better than nothing
<shirgall> valorie: there's always debconf ;)
<valorie> I'm hoping, but this summer is uber-busy for me
<valorie> and that is right between going to Switzerland and writing a book, and then setting off for Akademy in Brno 
<valorie> not sure my jet-lagged bod can stand it, and yet it seems a great pity to miss out!
<valorie> so close
